# Luft in Pumpe  Corsair H100i Pro RGB Platinum



## MoselGladiator (19. März 2019)

Moin Leute,

wie im Betreff geschrieben befindet sich anscheinend seit ein paar Tagen Luft in der Pumpe meiner AiO. (jedenfalls kommt das Geräusch daher)

Bisher habe ich es nicht geschafft, das Problem zu beseitigen (AiO ein- und wieder ausgebaut, gedreht, geschüttelt,..)

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, an welche ich bisher nicht gedacht habe? Kann es helfen, die Drehzahl zu ändern? Wie funktioniert das eigentlich bei einer Corsair H100i Platinum RGB?

Vorab für Eure Hilfe vielen Dank!


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2019)

Wenn du ein Defekt hast, würde ich sie einfach reklamieren und umtauschen.


----------



## HGHarti (19. März 2019)

Den PC mal auf die Seite legen und laufen lassen.Hat bei mir zumindest geholfen.


----------



## MoselGladiator (19. März 2019)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Den PC mal auf die Seite legen und laufen lassen.Hat bei mir zumindest geholfen.



Das habe ich auch schon versucht, trotzdem danke!

Ein wirklicher defekt liegt eigentlich nicht vor, aber es stört mich.


----------



## HGHarti (19. März 2019)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe wird die Pumpe mittels USB an das Mainboard angeschlossen(Hoffe soweit richtig)

Dann kann man mit der Software auch die Pumpe regeln.

Ich hatte mal ein Modell das auf der Pumpe einen Druckknopf hatte womit ich 3 Stufen wählen konnte.


----------



## MoselGladiator (19. März 2019)

Leider lässt sich die Pumpe nicht über die Software steuern, wäre auch zu einfach gewesen.

Im liegenden Zustand ist die Luft raus, bin gespannt was passiert wenn ich nach Feierabend die Kiste drehe. Einen Knopf suche ich dann auch noch.


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. März 2019)

Ähm du hast eine aio von Corsair und diese lässt sich nicht über Software steuern? Das wäre mir neu, ich selbst hatte eine ähnliche verbaut.
Also entweder hast du einfach noch nichts von icue gehört oder irgendwas falsch abgeschlossen.
Falls du mit icue nix steuern kannst dann hast du sie wohl falsch angeschlossen. Die aio muss auf dem Board an den aio pump Stecker angeschlossen werden. Ich habe gehört wenn man sie zb bei dem normalen Pumpenanschluss anschließt , Dann kann es sein das sie sich nur noch über BIOS steuern lässt aber nicht mehr über die Software. Habe ich zumindest gelesen.
Viele schließen auch an cpufan die aio an weil sonst immer CPU Fan error beim Booten kommt. Das aber kann und muss man einfach kurz im Bios deaktivieren.
Corsair Produkte lassen sich eigentlich alle über icue steuern. Corsair hat ja extra diese Software dafür entwickelt um alle Geräte über diese eine Software steuern zu können.


----------



## Nacer (4. April 2019)

Wo sitzt denn dein Radiator im Gehäuse?


----------

